# FLAC conference on the new insolvency regime



## Brendan Burgess (13 May 2013)

http://www.flac.ie/news/events/2013/05/16/moving-out-of-personal-debt/

On Thursday 16 May, FLAC will host an information  session on how to use the new legal infrastructure around personal debt  and insolvency. The event will aim to provide an overview of the process  of dealing with personal over-indebtedness in a structured way, based  on the legal and administrative instruments available, from mortgage  arrears to full bankruptcy. It will also analyse the current structures  from a consumer perspective.




The information session will last from *3pm - 7pm* (with registration from 2.30pm)


Voluntary registration fee: €25


----------



## Bronte (14 May 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Voluntary registration fee: €25


 
The meeting is an excellent idea, but I think asking people in debt for a registration fee, from a state funded organisations(s) is wrong.  Even if the fee is voluntary.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 May 2013)

Hi Bronte

Many of those attending will be accountants and solicitors and other professional advisors. If they said that the conference was free, they wouldn't pay anything. 

If someone wants to attend and can't afford to pay the €25, there will be no problem.

I registered and it was clear that the €25 was voluntary. 

Brendan


----------



## MrEarl (13 Jul 2013)

Hi,

I think this is an excellent idea and would love to see more organisations offer similar opportunities to the public (the likes of MABS etc could offer some very informative sessions, at large locations) ... however, personally I'd have rather see them asking for "donations" on entry, rather than specify a figure as it could potentially scare some people off, who would otherwise like to attend - even though it should not do so.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jul 2013)

I am speaking next Thursday in Cork at a seminar ogranised by Ciarán Lynch TD. 



> *Action on personal debt: How the personal insolvency laws can  help you
> 
> *A public meeting with a panel of experts, chaired by Deputy Ciarán Lynch, will discuss how the Personal Insolvency Laws affect people with personal debt.
> 
> Thursday 18th July , 8 pm Rochestown Park Hotel, Douglas, Cork


*

*I am not sure if regular users of Askaboutmoney would gain a lot from it.


----------

